#   ( ) >   >  FuG 16 -

## RA3CC

"** "      ,        ,       ,      .

         20 ,      .        * 16*     FuG16,         .            ,      .       .

* FuG16*,       (    ),       ,     :

(1)             ;

(2)        ()  16;

(3)       (),     - 3100 

       ,          ,     .    "",         *   FuG16*:



           ,       . ,   ,  ,   200 ,   ,     .

    20 ,      .         10 ,     ,   ,  .          ...

* * *

,       "** "        --- "** "  "** "       " ", " "  "".

        ,   CD  DVD.     -       .          . , ,         ,    .

         ,   ,     ,      .      - ...

* * *

   "*FuG 16 -  * ".       " "  ,     :





*  16*    (     4)    ,        FuG16:





* * *

 ,     :



,                :









    ,  ,  ,   ,      16.   ,     ,  ,         -123,      .

*,           -  ?*

   , , *    FuG10*,       :



** ,     16.

----------


## lz2xl/p

,         607    470 .
          . ,     .       :Smile:

----------

